# Where can I get NZXT Cabinets?



## TheLetterD (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello
I want to buy the Nzxt Gamma
Does anyone know where can I get it from? And for how much? I checked theITDepot but it costs 2.8K+delivery charges! I live in chandigarh and I'm open to buying online. Ill be buying 2 or maybe 3 for my friends too.
My max budget per cab. Is 2.4K
Thanks in advance!


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 6, 2012)

Check primeabgb.com


----------



## Jripper (Jun 6, 2012)

24k? I think its 2.4k right?


----------



## TheLetterD (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh yes! sorry, a typo.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 7, 2012)

yeah primeabgb has good price.. 
NZXT Gamma MID TOWER Black interior chassis


----------



## topgear (Jun 8, 2012)

@ OP - if possible increase the budget to 2.8k and get a NZXt 210 Source Elite - better than Gamma IMO.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 8, 2012)

I also bought NZXT Cabinet from Primeabgb but the Cabinet was slightly damaged in transit


----------



## maddy (Jun 8, 2012)

sad @ Tech_wiz
i always buy NZXT from Prime as they sell it at cheapest


----------



## topgear (Jun 9, 2012)

@ OP - if you are from Kolkata then you can buy NZXT cabinets from MD computers.


----------



## dfcols71 (Jun 10, 2012)

i think you should contact primeabgb,md computers and golchait whichever gives you the best quotation rate for 3-5 nzxt cabinets go with it


----------

